# [SOLVED] Wireless Connected, But No Internet Access???



## TheBral (Oct 8, 2012)

Hey, 
I recently built a new computer and it is working fine except for the wireless connection. It says i have connection to the network, but no internet connection. I typed in ipconfig/all in command prompt and this is what I got. Can you help me?


Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Mr.K>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : MrK-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek 8185 Extensible Wireless Device
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-D1-ED-59-FA
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::31fb:36f0:ae44:e61%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.3(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, October 09, 2012 7:43:17 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, October 10, 2012 7:43:16 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234886353
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-18-05-2E-64-00-14-D1-ED-59-FA

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{A3B504FB-B4F1-4067-BB02-4136B736E3F0}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

THANKS!!!!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Wireless Connected, But No Internet Access???*

What operating system? What firewall or other real time protection are you using?

What Brand and Model router are you trying to connect to? . . have you ever been able to connect to it?


----------



## TheBral (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: Wireless Connected, But No Internet Access???*

Windows 7 O.S. Norton Security , and Netgear N600 i've been able to connect to it with other computers flawlessly/


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Wireless Connected, But No Internet Access???*

Try disableing Norton and see if you connect


----------



## TheBral (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: Wireless Connected, But No Internet Access???*

Didn't work :frown:


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Wireless Connected, But No Internet Access???*

What do you get when you boot up in Safe Mode with Networking ?


----------



## TheBral (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: Wireless Connected, But No Internet Access???*

Still nothing


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Wireless Connected, But No Internet Access???*

May be a daft question, but have you downloaded the correct driver for the 8185 ?

While these are for Vista - how does the VEN compare to these which are WHQL Realtek RTL8180 Wireless LAN - Windows Vista (x86 & x64) - Realtek Chipset - LaptopVideo2Go Forums


----------



## TheBral (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: Wireless Connected, But No Internet Access???*

How do I install these?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Wireless Connected, But No Internet Access???*

Realtek won't let you download unless it is onto the target computer but scrolling down to the REALTEK CZ link at the bottom of the page, will take you to the WHQL site where you should be able to save the .zip to a Flash or DVD and copy it across to the Downloads on the affected computer where you should be able to Extract the files.

Looks like the top one is the latest (Feb 08) with the other two being from 07, but sometimes earlier drivers (same as rolling back) may be better when later ones can cause a conflict for some reason.

Looks like they're generic for both 32 and 64bit.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Wireless Connected, But No Internet Access???*

Looks like you'll have to manually install it as it doesn't have a Setup or .exe file.

Follow 2xg's guide http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f136/how-to-use-windows-device-manager-655905.html on how to have Windows install it for you by pointing to the relevant .sys file you will find after extracting the .zip.


----------



## TheBral (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: Wireless Connected, But No Internet Access???*

Still nothing


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Wireless Connected, But No Internet Access???*

Can you run another ipconfig report from a pc that is connected to the router?


----------



## TheBral (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: Wireless Connected, But No Internet Access???*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Mr.K>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Kian
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Bral:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapte
r
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : AC-81-12-D0-28-70
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::f586:2200:9ee0:fb2a%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.4(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, September 28, 2012 4:10:12 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, October 10, 2012 7:16:12 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 246186258
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-16-97-47-92-AC-81-12-D0-28-70

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:441:2d:bbd6:4ab5(Preferr
ed)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::441:2d:bbd6:4ab5%16(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{E524FEBA-4F36-4938-8E8A-0FFA6B83F996}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Wireless Connected, But No Internet Access???*

. . and this is connected to the same router??

The first one had this:

IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.3(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, October 09, 2012 7:43:17 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, October 10, 2012 7:43:16 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1


. . and the second one had this:

IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.4(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, September 28, 2012 4:10:12 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, October 10, 2012 7:16:12 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

The second one would be expected when connected to a router. What antivirus, firewall and other realtime protection is running?


----------



## TheBral (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: Wireless Connected, But No Internet Access???*

There is no other protection other that Windows Firewall which is turned off.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Wireless Connected, But No Internet Access???*

Lets try these steps and see if we can coax it to cooperate:

First:

Power Cycle everything . . Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect to the internet.

Then:

Remove all the stored wireless network profiles and search for the network again.

How to Remove Stored Wireless Network Profiles for XP, Vista, and Windows 7

Then: check your browser's settings, remove any proxy settings if found here's how.

Then:

with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type type the following command: *IPCONFIG /ALL* and press enter.


Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*. Come back here and Paste the results in a message.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB drive, or a CD-R disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.

then please Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## TheBral (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: Wireless Connected, But No Internet Access???*

Ok, i'll try that and report back, but I think i should add that rarely, the computer will see the network as a home network then connect to the internet for a couple minutes then go back to no internet access and then it says "Unidentified Network" Does this mean anything?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Wireless Connected, But No Internet Access???*

Sounds like a driver problem . . have you downloaded the newest one?


----------



## TheBral (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: Wireless Connected, But No Internet Access???*

I'm not sure, but I think so.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Wireless Connected, But No Internet Access???*

Lets follow thru from post #17


----------



## TheBral (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: Wireless Connected, But No Internet Access???*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Mr.K>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : MrK-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Netgear93:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek 8185 Extensible 802.11b/g Wireles
s Device
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-D1-ED-59-FA
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::6109:b786:39a0:5e00%13(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.94.0(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234886353
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-18-05-2E-64-00-14-D1-ED-59-FA

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{E1E69924-0175-4231-9454-80F4D81A395A}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Mr.K>


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Wireless Connected, But No Internet Access???*

Did the router seem to accept the security code when you tried to connect?

please Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## TheBral (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: Wireless Connected, But No Internet Access???*

It didn't seem to accept anything. This didn't work. I should also add that my PCI wireless adapter is working, but isn't showing up in the device manager. Does this mean anything?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Wireless Connected, But No Internet Access???*

You have a very weak signal . . how far are you from the router? Does anything else connect to it?


----------



## TheBral (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: Wireless Connected, But No Internet Access???*

I'm about 75 feet away from the router and the laptop i'm using now is right next to the desktop and has a full 5-bar signal on the same network


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Wireless Connected, But No Internet Access???*

Try removeing the wireless security and see if you can connect.

What operating system?


----------



## TheBral (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: Wireless Connected, But No Internet Access???*

Windows 7 O.S. and correct me if i'm wrong, but you remove wireless security by disabling Windows Firewall right?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Wireless Connected, But No Internet Access???*

No . . you remove the security by logging into the router setup and disabling wireless security there. See the manual for your router for how to do that


----------



## TheBral (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: Wireless Connected, But No Internet Access???*

All fixed! Thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Wireless Connected, But No Internet Access???*

So it connected with no security? Did you secure it once it connected?


----------



## TheBral (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: Wireless Connected, But No Internet Access???*

Yep, everything is done!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Wireless Connected, But No Internet Access???*

Great! ! Thanks for posting back


----------

